# Devils Lake Fishing Report 9/16



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing continues to be good on Devils Lake with fish moving into their fall
patterns. Deeper rocky structure and also shallower rocky structure has been
holding some nicer fish. Some of the better areas this past week include the Golden
Highway, the sunken roads in Pelican, Haley's Hump, Patience Point, the rocks around
the towers in Six Mile and the Main Lake, the area near the Pepsi building in the
north end of Six Mile, Cactus/Ft. Totten Points, Five Crows, and the Stromme area in
East Bay. Trolling cranks with leadcore, bottom bouncers with spinners, and jigs
have all been producing some fish. Pike are being caught in most parts of the lake
along with the walleyes. White bass action can be good, but the schools are spread
throughout the lake. Perch fishing remains quite slow. Good Luck & Good Fishing
!!!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I am going to Devil Lake leaving tonight and try to do some fishing and will be my very first time I will come back home on sunday afternoon ... is there any chance for me and my little son get a good catching fish.. let me know thanks Billy


----------

